# Photo Re-sizing resource request (in bulk possible?)



## dual layer dvd (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi all 

This is more of a freeware/software question, but its something I'm sure all the photo pros are well aware of and make use of daily!

I want to upload a big group of pictures (about 80) I saved to a special folder on my laptop, to Photobucket - BUT, some of them are still in their native full resolution format and I don't want to link them on the web that large and also don't want it to take hours to upload.

Could someone please direct me towards a good intuitive stable software that will allow me to resize pictures in bulk, so I can select a folder filled with images and simply choose a default re-size setting, such as 640x480? (What happens to the pictures that are smaller than that already though?)

THANK YOU SO MUCH!! (I have WindowsXP) Happy New Year!!


----------



## bozodog (Nov 27, 2009)

Irfanview, free does batch processing. PhotoBucket can also be set to the size you want to link to.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I would suggest that 800 pix wide would be suitable size.

If you use software to resize, put the originals in one folder and in the batch instructions make a copy into a seperate folder. That way you keep the originals intact.


----------



## dual layer dvd (Aug 20, 2008)

bozodog said:


> Irfanview, free does batch processing. PhotoBucket can also be set to the size you want to link to.


Really? Ahhh, I have been using Irfanview for years - it all I use almost exclusively, I didnt know they offered this feature - awesome. 

What tab is it under? I can't believe I never saw it before - Everytime I download it the 'Irfan Thumbnails' desktop shortcut pops up, if that is it, but I always deleted it because I didn't understand its purpose or how to use it.

Thanks so much for any more help on how to do batch re-sizing using IV


----------



## dual layer dvd (Aug 20, 2008)

DonaldG said:


> I would suggest that 800 pix wide would be suitable size.
> 
> If you use software to resize, put the originals in one folder and in the batch instructions make a copy into a seperate folder. That way you keep the originals intact.


Oh definitely! The pictures are all still in their original folders around the internal HDD, but since I have all my favorites organized now, I will definitely make sure to create a new re-sized folder for the batch to be saved into so I can keep the native quality/resolution intact. Thanks


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Sort your pictures by portrait / landscape or you'll be in for a surprise when the results aren't uniform


----------



## dual layer dvd (Aug 20, 2008)

Done_Fishin said:


> Sort your pictures by portrait / landscape or you'll be in for a surprise when the results aren't uniform


Oh, that would have been aggravating. Thanks for letting me know - what changes would there be if I didn't sort them out? Thanks for the tip, I'm going to make sure I sort them out.

I'm poking around Irfanview trying to figure out how to do batch re-sizing...


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

you'd want a portrait converted to say 800*600 whilst a landscape would need to be 600*800. This just generally refers to the way we look at a photo, like an A4 sheet of paper, you either print portrait style or landscape style.

if you don't sort them (and save to a new folder - DON'T OVERWRITE!!!) landscapes will be will converted, making them taller and slimmer than original.


----------



## dual layer dvd (Aug 20, 2008)

Done_Fishin said:


> you'd want a portrait converted to say 800*600 whilst a landscape would need to be 600*800. This just generally refers to the way we look at a photo, like an A4 sheet of paper, you either print portrait style or landscape style.
> 
> if you don't sort them (and save to a new folder - DON'T OVERWRITE!!!) landscapes will be will converted, making them taller and slimmer than original.


Thanks a lot... I just gave it a shot, it seemed pretty easy and intuitive straight from the file drop down menu, selected the batch conversion and advanced features for resize, and even watched a detailed 6 minute Youtube video of batch re-sizing in Irfanview, but in stead of saving the folder's contents I selected (including subfolders images) into a new re-sized folder, about half of the 1,020 images I selected to resize were placed on the desktop outside of any folder, which took a while to clean up, lol!

I will give it another shot, and see if I can get some better results - thanks again for your help


----------

